
The Correct Punctuation of Donald Trump, Jr.,’s Name - ahmedfromtunis
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-correct-punctuation-of-donald-trump-jrs-name?mbid=social_facebook
======
steanne
they could just refrain from abbreviating junior. would clean one of the marks
up.

